# PHP4 und PHP5 zusammen auf einem Server...



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. August 2004)

... ist grundsätzlich kein Problem  Aber ich fang am besten mal von vorne an.

Ich habe lokal bei mir einen Apache 2 samt PHP4 und PHP5 laufen. PHP4 übernimmt alle *.php4  und PHP5 alle *.php5 Dateien.  Soweit so gut. Leider  habe ich in meinen alten Projekten keine *.php4-Extension verwendet, sondern *.php. Jetzt zur Frage: Kann ich dem Apache sagen das er *.php Files in dem Ordner XXX mit PHP4 und im Ordner YYY mit PHP5 parsen soll? Ist da was über  <VirtualHost> oder etwas ähnlichen machbar?

schonmal danke im vorraus

bye


----------



## Fabian H (19. August 2004)

Laut Apache 2 Manual kann man ein _AddType_ innerhalb von _<Directory>_ platzieren.

Also versuchmal:

```
<Directory /home/www/foo>
    AddType application/x-httpd-php5 .php
</Directory>
<Directory /home/www/bar>
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
</Directory>
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. August 2004)

Super, danke Fabian, denke das hilft mir weiter


----------

